# Average Lyft Rating in your area?



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In my area it says that the average Lyft driver rating is 4.80

It seems a hard average to meet and I question whether it is the true average or whether Lyft just makes it up to make you try and achieve it.

What is the average Lyft driver rating in your area? And are you above or below it?


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> In my area it says that the average Lyft driver rating is 4.80
> 
> It seems a hard average to meet and I question whether it is the true average or whether Lyft just makes it up to make you try and achieve it.
> 
> What is the average Lyft driver rating in your area? And are you above or below it?


That's what it says in my area is well. As late as November of last year it said the average was 4.86 but then it started saying 4.80. I don't know if that's the true average or Lyft's own ever decreasing standards.

As of last night my rating is at a 4.83. It has been as low as a 4.78 and as high as a 4.95.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

I figured it was 4.8 across the board if even true. 
4.98 currently.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

4.91 today. Floats between there and 5. 

An extremely clean and odor neutral car covers a multitude of driving sins.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

uberebu said:


> 4.91 today. Floats between there and 5.
> 
> An extremely clean and odor neutral car covers a multitude of driving sins.


I could not agree more. Keep it spotless with a unique and inviting scent that reminds 'em of childhood. Relaxes em and opens up the ride for good conversation or comfortable silence while PAX naps.


----------



## Lady Driver LBC (May 15, 2017)

It's 4.8 in my market (Los Angeles). I'm currently at 4.97.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> In my area it says that the average Lyft driver rating is 4.80
> 
> It seems a hard average to meet and I question whether it is the true average or whether Lyft just makes it up to make you try and achieve it.
> 
> What is the average Lyft driver rating in your area? And are you above or below it?


And to everyone replying to this post, tell me you haven't mostly seen an increase in your rating as the service continues to go down the crapper. For a lot of passengers, I feel like they're rating us well because they're like, "Well, I didn't get assaulted, and they picked me up. Yay! Five-Stars!"


----------

